# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Barnes TSX 55g 224

## hillclima

Keen to try some Barnes TSX 55g 224 projectiles in my 223, anyone have a part box they want to part with, happy to pay for them or swap with any of the below

224 55g HPBT or HPFB Varmint made by x-ring
7mm 162 Amax
7mm 168 berger
7mm 175g RN
various 243 projectiles

Cheers

----------


## hillclima

Still looking, or after some Sierra 55g SBT would be good as well

----------


## gimp

I think I have a box of 55gr TSX, will check the shed

----------


## gimp

Only 70gr and 62gr

----------


## Wildman

I think they are no good for Zastava barrels...

----------


## hillclima

> Only 70gr and 62gr


Cool thanks, is the 62g a part or full box? Not sure if they will stabilise in my barrel but could be worth trying

----------


## hillclima

> I think they are no good for Zastava barrels...


Is that cause you want them for your one...

----------


## Robojaz

How many 7mm 162 AMAX'S do you have?

----------


## Marty Henry

> Is that cause you want them for your one...


More to do with long bullets not stabilising in slow twist barrels, most zastavas are 1:12, some are 1:10 and they go ok in them.

----------


## Wildman

> More to do with long bullets not stabilising in slow twist barrels, most zastavas are 1:12, some are 1:10 and they go ok in them.


Yeah I think I tried them in mine and they were no good. That could have been the .222 I had though???

----------


## hillclima

Yeah but I've been told in the past for other bullets they won't stabilise, and they have hence why if it's a part box that Gimp has I'd be keen to try a few out to test

----------


## hillclima

> How many 7mm 162 AMAX'S do you have?


Lots

----------


## gimp

@hillclima I found a partial box of 50gr TSX flat base, want those?

----------


## Micky Duck

> @hillclima I found a partial box of 50gr TSX flat base, want those?


.
they WILL go great in a zastava 24.5---25.1grns AR2206h and you good to go..... thats my deer load in the zastava and they work very well

----------


## hillclima

> @hillclima I found a partial box of 50gr TSX flat base, want those?


Yep, sounds great thanks.  Let me know what you want for them

----------


## Micky Duck

above load has OAL of 57mm....... starting point for you anyway.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Keen to try some Barnes TSX 55g 224 projectiles in my 223, anyone have a part box they want to part with, happy to pay for them or swap with any of the below 
> 
> 224 55g HPBT or HPFB Varmint made by x ring
> 
> Cheers


Ive used a lot of his 52g hpbts and they are excellent didnt realise he made 55s

----------


## ElDax

I have a partial pack of 55gr TTSX if youre still looking, 29x left in box. Cheers.

----------

